# Καταγγελία για τις εκδόσεις "Εστία"



## rogne (Mar 24, 2011)

Είμαι υποχρεωμένος να κοινοποιήσω κι εδώ την ακόλουθη καταγγελία-κάλεσμα, γιατί ενδέχεται να αφορά πολλούς συναδέλφους:

*Εκδόσεις Εστία: Πωλείται κουλτούρα – τα «φέσια» δώρο*​
*«Δεν μοιραστήκαμε τα κέρδη τους, δεν θα πληρώσουμε τις ζημιές τους»*: αυτό υπενθυμίζει εδώ και μήνες ο *Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ)* προς πάσα κατεύθυνση, και όλως ιδιαιτέρως στις εταιρείες του χώρου μας, μεταφραστικά γραφεία, ΜΜΕ και εκδοτικούς οίκους, που έχουν προαποφασίσει να μας κάνουν με το έτσι θέλω «συνέταιρους στο έγκλημα».

Γιατί αυτό που διαπράττεται ξεκάθαρα πλέον τόσο στον ιδιωτικό όσο και στον δημόσιο τομέα είναι έγκλημα, και μάλιστα οργανωμένο: ο κύκλος των δανεικών κερδών που έγιναν ζημιές και του άφθονου τραπεζικού ρευστού που έγινε «ανομβρία της αγοράς» κλείνει πανηγυρικά με συλλογικές συμβάσεις που αντιμετωπίζονται ως κουρελόχαρτα, με απολύσεις κατά βούληση, με επιβολή της ελαστικής απασχόλησης σε καινοφανή κλίμακα, με ατέλειωτες καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών, ακόμα και με ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά που, αν και υπογράφονται με όρους πλήρως υπαγορευμένους από τους εργοδότες, καταστρατηγούνται ψυχρά …από τους ίδιους τους εργοδότες που τα συντάσσουν. Στο μεταξύ, η προσφυγή των χειμαζόμενων εργαζόμενων και αυτοαπασχολούμενων στη δικαιοσύνη έχει γίνει υπόθεση όχι μόνο απελπιστικά χρονοβόρα, όπως ήταν ανέκαθεν, αλλά και πανάκριβη, με αποτέλεσμα ουσιαστική νομιμότητα της χώρας να είναι πια στην πράξη η γενικευμένη ανομία του οικονομικά και πολιτικά ισχυρότερου. Το έργο βέβαια είναι παλιό, αλλά το τωρινό ανέβασμά του έχει πρωτόγνωρες διαστάσεις υπερπαραγωγής, με _auteur _μια «κυβέρνηση έκτακτης ανάγκης» η οποία φαίνεται ότι δεν θα σκοτιζόταν ακόμα κι αν μας εξόντωνε όλους προκειμένου να φέρει εις πέρας το «εθνοσωτήριο» σχέδιό της.

Φυσικά είναι πάντα πιθανό να την προλάβουν οι αγαπητοί μας εργοδότες ή εκλεκτοί μας «πελάτες», οι πολυμήχανοι επιχειρηματίες του χώρου μας. Θα σταθούμε εδώ στην τελευταία φιλότιμη απόπειρα εξόντωσης συναδέλφου μεταφραστή από τον πιο ιστορικό ίσως εκδοτικό οίκο της χώρας, το υπεραιωνόβιο _*Βιβλιοπωλείον της Εστίας*_ (στο εξής θα το λέμε χαϊδευτικά _*Εστία*_). Η καλή εταιρεία, παραδοσιακός φάρος της «πεφωτισμένης Δεξιάς» στα πολιτιστικά μας πράγματα, έχει φροντίσει εδώ και καιρό να εδραιώσει τη φήμη της στον κλάδο των εκδόσεων ως «προβληματικής επιχείρησης», γεγονός βέβαια που δεν την εμποδίζει να εξακολουθεί να αναθέτει μεταφράσεις και να εκδίδει ακριβά και υψηλού γοήτρου συνήθως βιβλία – για τα οποία οι επιμελητές πληρώνονται μια φορά το …εξάμηνο ή καμιά φορά και καθόλου. Όσο για τους μεταφραστές…

Η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του συναδέλφου, μέλους επίσης του ΣΜΕΔ, είναι πολύ διαφωτιστική: τον *Φεβρουάριο του 2010 *συμφώνησε γραπτώς να μεταφράσει μέσα σε πέντε μήνες από τα γαλλικά δύο απαιτητικά βιβλία (ένα ιστορικό κι ένα φιλοσοφικό) των οποίων η έκδοση στα ελληνικά είχε γίνει επείγουσα βάσει των συμβολαίων που είχε υπογράψει η _Εστία _με τον γάλλο εκδότη. Πράγματι, οι μεταφράσεις παραδόθηκαν κατά σειρά *τον Ιούνιο και τον Αύγουστο του 2010*, με τη συμφωνία να προβλέπει πληρωμή του συναδέλφου στο ακέραιο με την παράδοση κάθε μετάφρασης. Η συνέχεια κοινότοπη: μέχρι τα *μέσα Μαρτίου 2011*, ο συνάδελφος δεν είχε πληρωθεί *ούτε 1 (ένα) ευρώ από τα σχεδόν 6.000 (έξι χιλιάδες)* της συμφωνημένης συνολικής αμοιβής του.

Οι δικαιολογίες που πρόβαλε προσφάτως η διεύθυνση της _Εστίας _στις εντονότατες διαμαρτυρίες του συναδέλφου τιμούν κι αυτές τη μακρά λογοτεχνική κι επιχειρηματική παράδοση της κοινοτοπίας που διακονείται συστηματικά απ’ όλα τα πολιτισμένα, προοδευτικά κι εμπνεόμενα από τις αξίες του χριστιανικού ανθρωπισμού αφεντικά όπου γης: _*«η αγορά δεν μας πληρώνει, εσύ είσαι κομμάτι του κύκλου της αγοράς, εμείς δεν σε πληρώνουμε»*_. Συνεπής στο παραπάνω πνεύμα ήταν και η αντιπρόταση του εκδοτικού οίκου στον συνάδελφο: *«χαρτζιλίκι ένα χιλιάρικο εντός του μηνός, και ξαναπεράστε …τον μεθεπόμενο μήνα»*. Αναμφιβόλως, και οι ίδιοι οι απολογητές Πατέρες θα ζήλευαν την τυποποίηση, τη ρηχότητα και το θράσος της πάγιας εργοδοτικής ερμηνείας για το τι εστί κρίση και πώς αντιμετωπίζεται.

Στους αεριτζήδες πολιτιστικούς ταγούς του τόπου, στην (κάθε) _Εστία_, ο ΣΜΕΔ θα ήθελε να αντιτάξει τα κάτωθι αυτονόητα:

* *Ουδόλως είμαστε «κομμάτι του κύκλου της αγοράς»*. Δεν υπογράφουμε συμβάσεις με την «αγορά», υπογράφουμε μια σύμβαση με μια εταιρεία, σχεδόν πάντα με τους όρους της εταιρείας και κατά τη βολή της (μια κατάσταση την οποία φιλοδοξούμε ν’ αλλάξουμε το συντομότερο). *Απαιτούμε από την εταιρεία να τιμά, αν μη τι άλλο, τη σύμβασή της*. Οι τραγελαφικές θεωρίες περί αγοράς, «κύκλων» κ.ο.κ. μάς αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορους.
* *Όποιος δεν έχει να πληρώσει*, ή ξέρει εκ των προτέρων ότι πιθανότατα δεν θα έχει να πληρώσει όταν έρθει η ώρα, *αλλά κάνει μολοντούτο «ανοίγματα» σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα*, *είναι απατεώνας, τυχοδιώκτης κι εκμεταλλευτής*, είτε πολυτονίζει τα βιβλία που εκδίδει είτε όχι.
* *Όποιος αντιμετωπίζει σκληρά εργαζόμενους συναδέλφους σαν να ήταν παιδάκια* που καλούνται να βολευτούν με το χαρτζιλίκι του μπαμπά *έχει καλομάθει σε ένα είδος εργοδοτικού πατερναλισμού που παραπέμπει σε καθεστώτα μεσαιωνικού ή ολοκληρωτικού τύπου*. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το μοντελάκι έχει πέραση στους κρατούντες (η Γερμανία πατρονάρει την Ελλάδα, η κυβέρνηση πατρονάρει τους πολίτες, οι εταιρείες πατρονάρουν τους εργαζόμενους, και πάει λέγοντας…), ας αντιληφθούν ωστόσο κι εκείνοι ότι θα έχει την τύχη που του αρμόζει.

Ο ΣΜΕΔ παρέχει πλήρη ηθική, νομική και συνδικαλιστική υποστήριξη στον συνάδελφο που διεκδικεί τα δεδουλευμένα του. *Απαιτούμε την πλήρη εξόφλησή του* και *δεσμευόμαστε να δημοσιοποιήσουμε και επώνυμα την υπόθεση* αν η _Εστία _συνεχίσει να καθυστερεί την πλήρη καταβολή της αμοιβής του. *Καλούμε επίσης όλους τους συναδέλφους, μεταφραστές και επιμελητές-διορθωτές, στους οποίους η Εστία οφείλει χρήματα να έρθουν σε επαφή με τον ΣΜΕΔ για να οργανώσουμε συλλογικά τις διεκδικήσεις μας*.

*ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΣ – ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ​*_Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών​_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

rogne said:


> Θα σταθούμε εδώ στην τελευταία φιλότιμη απόπειρα εξόντωσης συναδέλφου μεταφραστή από τον πιο ιστορικό ίσως εκδοτικό οίκο της χώρας, το υπεραιωνόβιο *Βιβλιοπωλείον της Εστίας* (στο εξής θα το λέμε χαϊδευτικά _*Εστία*_). Η καλή εταιρεία, παραδοσιακός φάρος της «πεφωτισμένης Δεξιάς» στα πολιτιστικά μας πράγματα, έχει φροντίσει εδώ και καιρό να εδραιώσει τη φήμη της στον κλάδο των εκδόσεων ως «προβληματικής επιχείρησης», γεγονός βέβαια που δεν την εμποδίζει να εξακολουθεί να αναθέτει μεταφράσεις και να εκδίδει ακριβά και υψηλού γοήτρου συνήθως βιβλία – για τα οποία οι επιμελητές πληρώνονται μια φορά το …εξάμηνο ή καμιά φορά και καθόλου.


Έχει βουήξει η αγορά για τη συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση (και για άλλες, εξίσου μεγάλες κι ιστορικές επιχειρήσεις τού χώρου, κι επίσης Α.Ε. όπως κι η _Εστία_). Το Βιβλιοπωλείο καθυστερεί για πάρα μα πάρα πολλούς μήνες τις πληρωμές και προς τους εκδότες, τα βιβλία των οποίων εμπορεύεται, και μάλιστα με γελοιότατες δικαιολογίες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2011)

Εντελώς απαράδεκτοι. Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να μας ενημερώσετε σχετικά με τα βήματα που πρόκειται να γίνουν.


----------



## rogne (Mar 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εντελώς απαράδεκτοι. Προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να μας ενημερώσετε σχετικά με τα βήματα που πρόκειται να γίνουν.


 
Υπάρχει ένα ...τελετουργικό που ακολουθείται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπως μάθαμε στην πράξη μετά το λουκέτο στα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα":

Μετά την (εντελώς άκαρπη) συνάντηση του ΔΣ του ΣΜΕΔ με τη διεύθυνση της "Εστίας" δημοσιοποιήθηκε η καταγγελία. Θ' ακολουθήσουν ευθύς αμέσως οι νομικές κινήσεις του ίδιου του συναδέλφου, και στην πορεία θα παρέμβει ξανά ο Σύλλογος, ιδίως αν ενημερωθούμε ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι συνάδελφοι που έχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση από τον εκδοτικό οίκο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, θα επιδιώξουμε μια ευρύτερη συνάντηση όλων των ενδιαφερομένων με τη διεύθυνση της "Εστίας", προχωρώντας και σε συλλογική νομική δράση αν δεν δούμε φως. 

Θα χρειαστεί ωστόσο να κινηθούμε γρήγορα, γιατί υπάρχει πάντα στο μυαλό μας η απειλή του λουκέτου, μετά το οποίο όλα είναι στον αέρα. Δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό εδώ, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... Ελπίζουμε να μη χρειαστεί να περάσουμε και σε μαχητικότερες μορφές διαμαρτυρίας, χωρίς πάντως ν' αποκλείεται τίποτα: η κοροϊδία πρέπει να τελειώσει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2011)

Και να πω και κάτι που ήθελα να το πω κι από χτες, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα παρεξηγηθεί;
Η καταγγελία, που υποθέτω δημοσιεύτηκε έτσι όπως είναι, δεν πετυχαίνει το στόχο της γιατί δεν είναι γραμμένη σωστά. Πρέπει εγώ η άσχετη αναγνώστρια να διαβάσω τη μισή ανακοίνωση, η οποία περιέχει και πράγματα που δεν επηρεάζουν το θέμα, αντιθέτως προδιαθέτουν αρνητικά τον αναγνώστη, όπως π.χ. την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του εκδοτικού οίκου (τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το αν πληρώνουν ή όχι; ). Κι όλα αυτά τα διαβάζω αναγκαστικά χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί ώσπου στη μέση περίπου μαθαίνω για την περίπτωση για την οποία γίνεται η καταγγελία. Να υποθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας στο σύλλογο που να ξέρει από ΜΜΕ και δημοσιογραφία; Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται. 

ΥΓ Και επειδή δεν έχω διάθεση να ξεκινήσουμε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις για το τι θέλω να πω, το σχόλιό μου δεν συνεπάγεται ότι είμαι υπέρ του εκδοτικού οίκου. Υπέρ της γραφής που πετυχαίνει το στόχο της είμαι. Κοινώς, για το καλό σας τα λέω.


----------



## rogne (Mar 26, 2011)

> Πρέπει εγώ η άσχετη αναγνώστρια να διαβάσω τη μισή ανακοίνωση, η οποία περιέχει και πράγματα που δεν επηρεάζουν το θέμα...



Ασφαλώς η ανακοίνωση δεν απευθύνεται σε "άσχετους αναγνώστες", τα δε πράγματα που "δεν επηρεάζουν το θέμα" και το θέμα επηρεάζουν (γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι απλώς ένας συνάδελφος που έμεινε απλήρωτος) και το κοινό, άλλους θετικά και άλλους αρνητικά. Ελπίζουμε ότι θα επηρεάσουν αρνητικά και τον εκδοτικό οίκο, εκτός από εσάς. Ίσως σκεφτούν π.χ. ότι το προφίλ τους δεν συνάδει με τις πρακτικές τους και αναθεωρήσουν τις τελευταίες. Μια φορά, είναι γνωστό πια ότι ουδέτερα πράγματα δεν γράφουμε.



> Να υποθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας στο σύλλογο που να ξέρει από ΜΜΕ και δημοσιογραφία; Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.



Είμαστε αρκετοί στο σύλλογο που κάτι σκαμπάζουμε από ΜΜΕ και δημοσιογραφία. Απλώς την αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά τη δημόσια σφαίρα απ' ό,τι εσείς. Δεν μας απασχολεί ιδιαιτέρως αν θα μας συμπαθήσει το "ευρύ κοινό".



> Υπέρ της γραφής που πετυχαίνει το στόχο της είμαι.



Κι εμείς το ίδιο. Διαφορά στόχων, ίσως.



> Κοινώς, για το καλό σας τα λέω.



Ευχαριστούμε, αλλά δεν θα πάρουμε προς το παρόν. Ίσως στο μέλλον.


----------



## SBE (Mar 26, 2011)

Αγαπητέ rogne, αυτό το προσβεβλημένο ύφος και οι εξυπνάδες "ευχαριστούμε αλλά δεν θα πάρουμε", μεταδίδουν το μήνυμα "άμα δεν δείχνεις άκρατο ενθουσιασμό, άντε πνίξου". Το σχόλιό μου σκοπό είχε να επισημάνει ότι χρειάζεται λίγη δουλειά ακόμα η ανακοίνωση και στηρίζεται σε πείρα με διεκδικήσεις και ανακοινώσεις. Η σωστή αντίδραση (σου) θα ήταν πολύ πιο διπλωματική. Δυστυχώς, δεν βοηθάει καθόλου και η δήλωση ότι _ο σύλλογος δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν θα τον συμπαθήσει το ευρύ κοινό_. Ελπίζω να είναι προσωπική άποψη ντυμένη κατά λάθος σαν έκφραση της άποψης του συλλόγου κι όχι η πραγματική άποψη του συλλόγου.


----------



## rogne (Mar 26, 2011)

Το "προσβεβλημένο ύφος" και οι "εξυπνάδες" είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχα του δικού σας αφ' υψηλού και πατερναλιστικού ύφους. 

Το "ευρύ κοινό" (εντός, όχι εκτός εισαγωγικών) αποτελείται από τους "άσχετους αναγνώστες" που τα προτιμούν όλα απολιτίκ, αν όχι και μελό. 

Αν, τέλος, επιθυμείτε πιο "διπλωματικές" αντιδράσεις, να κάνετε πιο "διπλωματικά" σχόλια. 

Ελπίζω πάντως κι εγώ να μη συνεχιστεί (εδώ τουλάχιστον) η διελκυστίνδα μεταξύ μας. Μπορείτε στο εξής ν' απευθύνεστε στον ΣΜΕΔ για τα παράπονά σας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση γιατί διευκρινήσατε τι σας ενόχλησε. 
Τουλάχιστον τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πάτησα πολιτικό κάλο. Ευχαριστώ που επιβεβαιώνετε ότι είχα δίκιο. Εννοείται ότι δε πρόκειται να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση


----------

